

4Combinator, a startup accelerator focused on transforming medicine - bmillare
http://www.4combinator.com/

======
bmillare
Yes the name sounds very familiar also the information on the website is
somewhat lacking but the idea itself is interesting.

My concern however is it's not really clear how doing mostly science can turn
into a profitable business here, startups in the medical space are usually
translational by nature. At the very least, if they are proposing affecting
the medical space, they need to provide support for overcoming FDA approval.
It's not clear how this is will happen given all the advisers are
scientists...

------
larrys
This is a truly impressive undertaking.

However I wonder if there could potentially exist some trademark infringement
on YC (regardless of whether they care or would even pursue any potential
infringement.)

Part of the logo colors are similar, as well as the general concept of
"startup accelerator", and most importantly the actual name.

From the site:

"We envision, incorporate, finance, support, and mentor a select number of
startups that we are committed to make successful. Each startup is funded from
the beginning for success, allowing the team to exploit new developments in
physics, math, and the life sciences to create truly novel technologies and do
the science enabled by being first."

I'm noting (after checking USPTO) that YC doesn't appear to have applied for a
Federal trademark although obviously they quite clearly have the necessary
common law rights and this name is certainly similar enough.

------
kolev
The branding sounds like YCombinator for the 4chan demographic, but looks
impressive.

Anyway, I don't think a bunch of "stealth" and purely profit-oriented startups
will change medicine - this isn't much different than the status quo. I think
what will truly change medicine is the FOSS model applied to science, i.e. the
non-profit idealist mindset, who truly wants to advance science, and not just
get rich quick (we know it's more profitable to invent WhatsApp or Instagram
than cure cancer and not only for those who can afford it).

